# الهندسة الطبية بين الدراسة والتطبيق العملي في محيط العمل



## glucose (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
في هذا الموضوع سنتناقش حول ميادين عمل المهندس الطبي وما هي المواد التي رافقته في محيط العمل
وما هو الفرق الذي وجده بين الدراسة النظرية وبين التطبيق العملي في جو العمل

طبعا بهاد الموضوع بتمنى أنو المهندسين يلي عم يشتغلوا يفوتوا يحكولنا عن تجربتون العملية (طبيعة عملهون) وكمان شو لقوا فرق بين العمل وبين منهاج الجامعة
أما الطلاب يمكن ياخدوا استشارات المهندس شو ممكن يشتغلوا مستقبلاً وشو هيي المواد اللي لازم يركزوا عليها أكتر شي
وشو هيي الدورات يلي ممكن تفيدهون يوماً ما اذا حبوا يشتغلوا


----------



## never-give-up (26 ديسمبر 2008)

I am waiting to hear too ) caz I m in my third year Biomedical and Electrical engineering in Canada... but up until now our study is a like the electrical 
engineering field

....so how will look like later ..


----------



## never-give-up (26 ديسمبر 2008)

I am waiting to hear too ) caz I m in my third year Biomedical and Electrical engineering in Canada... but up until now our study is a like the electrical 
engineering field

.!!inshalla ...so how will it look like later ..


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (26 ديسمبر 2008)

عزيزتي glucose ... الموضوع الذي طرحتيه للمناقشة مهم جداً ... لجميع المختصين والمهتمين بالهندسة الطبية ... سواء كانوا قد تخرجوا كمهندسين ... أو لايزالون يدرسون التخصص بإنتظار ممارسة دورهم ... 

بحكم المواد العلمية ... والتخصصات الهندسية والطبية ... النظرية و العملية ... التي يتناولها ويغطيها أختصاص الهندسة الطبية ... تعددت المهام التي يضطلع بها المهندس الطبي في الحياة العملية .... ففيما عدا دور المهندس الطبي الأساسي و الحيوي في تصميم و تطوير الأجهزة و الأنظمة الطبية المستخدمة في تشخيص الأمراض وعلاجها وعمليات تصنيع الدواء ... وغيرها ... فبالإمكان إيجاد المهندس الطبي في المستشفيات و المراكز الطبية ليكون مسوؤلاً عن تشغيل و صيانة الأجهزة و الأنظمة الطبية المستخدمة في هذه المؤسسات ... كما ان المهندس الطبي هو المسوؤل الأول الذي تطلب أستشارته عند الحاجة لشراء الأجهزة الطبية المتطورة ... وقد يتعدى ذلك في الأستعانة بخبرة المهندس الطبي عند بناء المستشفيات الجديدة أو تطوير بعض أقسام المستشفيات القديمة .... وقد توكل عليه عهدة إدارة المنظومة الكاملة للمستشفيات .... كما من الممكن جداً أن يكون المهندس الطبي خير ممثل للشركات المصنعة للأجهزة و المستلزمات الطبية للترويج لها .... كذلك فأن للمهندس الطبي دور فعال في الناحية الأكاديمية من خلال إعداد الأجيال الجديدة من المهندسين الطبيين و العمل على ديمومة الحركة العلمية ... مع كل هذه الإتجاهات الطبية .... الهندسية ..... التجارية ...... والأكاديمية ... سنجد المهندس الطبي ... ليمارس دوره الحقيقي في تطوير حياة الإنسان والمجتمع ... 

أمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع ... والسلام عليكم ... :56:

م. حـــســــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــراقـــــــــــــــي


----------



## glucose (26 ديسمبر 2008)

كلام الأخ حسنين كتير حلو وكلام سليم
بالنسبة للأخ never give up بتخيل أنو شي طبيعي هلأ تاخدوا فكرة وقواعد أساسية عن الكهرباء والإلكترون والميكانيك
لأنو بالنهاية الأجهزة الطبية هيي أجهزة إلكترونية وكهربائية وميكانيكية
ولحتى تفهموا مبدأ عمل الجهاز بشكل أفضل لازم تتطلعوا على مواد أساسية متل الفيزياء والالكترون والحقول والميكانيك والتحريك ...الخ
نحنا بجامعة دمشق كانت أول 3 سنوات عنا مواد هندسية بشكل عام وقلما تدخل مواد بتحكي عن الأجهزة الطبية وان كان مقتطفات بسيطة عنها
بس بالسنتين الأخيرتين صرنا ناخد عن الأجهزة الطبية ومبادئ عملها وصرنا نتوسع فيها

أما بالنسبة للعمل : طبعا المهندس لما بيتخرج من الجامعة برأيي الدراسة النظرية وحدها مو كافية ولازم المهندس يكتسب خبرة بمجال عملو يلي بدو يشتغل فيه ومدة التدريب بتختلف حسب طبيعة العمل
يعني مهندس متخرج حديثاً أكيد مو متل مهندس عم يشتغل منذ 5 سنوات بالصيانة مثلاً
وبضل التطبيق العملي أهم بكتير من المواد النظرية يلي أخدها المهندس ويلي كانت بشكل عام وما كانت متخصصة بجهاز معين
بينما المهندس لما يتخصص (بالتجهيزات السنية على سبيل المثال) فرح يقدر يوسع معلوماتو بشكل كبير لما يركز اهتمامو على حقل معين
وطبعاً لا غنى عن القاعدة (المواد الجامعية) حتى يستطيع المهندس بناء صرح الخبرة في العمل على مر السنين
وبالتوفيق لجميع المهندسين الطبيين العرب


----------

